# Office Dokumente dauern Lange zum öffnen



## zyclop (31. März 2006)

Ich habe das Problem das wenn ich im Word unter Datei ==> Öffnen ==> das Dokument klicke es schon bei einer z.B. 30 kB Datei sehr lange braucht um die Datei zu öffnen. Wenn ich Datei öffne und sie zuerst als RTF abspeichere und dann wieder als .DOC dann geht das schnell zum öffnen. Hattet ihr das Problem auch schon...plz help


----------



## franz007 (31. März 2006)

So ganz generell ist so keine Fehlerdiagnose möglich.

Hast du alle standartparameter ausgeschlossen
zb Fragmentierte Festplatte

Hast du es mit einer Office Neuinstallation schon versucht
Irgendwelche Systemenderungen die diesen Effekt hervorgerufen haben könnten?
Hintergrundprogramme
Virenprüfung beim öffnen


----------



## NatureBoy (4. April 2006)

Hast du Norton AntiVirus am laufen?


----------



## zyclop (5. April 2006)

Nein, ich habe keinen Norton sondern McAfee. Die Probleme sind bei Kunden aufgetreten, bei verschiedenen und jeweils nur bei einer Person (Mehrplatzsystem). Ich finde keine Antwort. Zum Kotzen MS Suxx...plz need help


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (5. April 2006)

NatureBoy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast du Norton AntiVirus am laufen?


LOL. Das war das ertse an das ich gedacht hab als ich das Intro des Threads gelesen hab. 
Ich bezweifle ganz stark das McAfee dafür Verantwortlich ist. Damit hatt noch nie Probleme
und seit ich es meinen Kunden empfehl, hab ich kaum noch mit DisasterRecoverys zu tun. 
Kann man so oder so sehen.  



			
				zyclop hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Probleme sind bei Kunden aufgetreten, bei verschiedenen und jeweils nur bei einer Person (Mehrplatzsystem).


Sag mal, wenn der Fehler nicht bei Dir sondern bei Irgendwelchen Kunden auftritt,
kann es Dir doch egal sein. Du hast doch etwa keine Macros oder so mit drinn,
die evtl. für Verantwortlich sein könnten?

Lass dich doch nicht von deinen Kunden so verrückt machen.


----------



## thekorn (5. April 2006)

Hallo,
Mein Tipp: "Änderungen verfolgen"-Funktion in Word. Diese Funktion sorgt dafür, dass sich in der Datei viel "Müll" befindet, den man nicht sieht. Dies infos gehen verloren, wenn man die Datei als RTF speichert - was das schnellere öffnen nach der Rückkonvertierung erklären würde.


gruß
thekorn


----------



## zyclop (5. April 2006)

Das Problem tritt aber bei allen Dateien auf...sicherlich bei den meisten und falls das so wäre , wäre es ja bei den andern User auch oder?

@cosmochaosmaker

Nein keine Macros...Kunden sind die Beine einer Firma...das kann dir nicht Jacke wie Hose sein...


----------



## zyclop (5. April 2006)

Noch etwas ist zu Sagen, wenn ich die Datei via Browser öffne so gibt es kein Geschwindigkeitsproblem...


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (5. April 2006)

zyclop hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein keine Macros...Kunden sind die Beine einer Firma...das kann dir nicht Jacke wie Hose sein...


Ähm, also wenn das Problem auch bei Dir auftritt ist's klar.
Aber wenn nur bei einigen deiner Kunden so ist, wüsst ich nicht was Du damit zu tun haben sollst,
sofern das nicht durch irgend welche Extrafeatures ausgelöst wird. 


Mit was erstellst das Dokument?
Haben die Kunden die gleiche Office Version?
In welchem Format wird das Dokument gespeichert?
Was befindet sich in dem Dokument?
Wird es lokal geöffnet?
Wenn Du das Problem mal ein bissel abstrahierst, kann man das sicher besser durchschauen.


----------



## gorim (6. April 2006)

Wenn es bei allen Dokumenten auftritt könnte auch eine defekte normal.dot schuld sein. Nachschauen, welche benutzt wird (manche haben gleich mehrere rumliegen), wegsichern und dann löschen. Word legt automatisch eine neue an. Hat bei mir schon oft manch komisches Verhalten beseitigt.

bis dann
gorim


----------

